# Switch Junction box has 3 sets of 3 wires. Can't get dimmer to work



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Are you sure you have a single or a 3 way circuit? Could you control the light in question from more than one location (switch)? If your original switch had three wires not counting the ground it is a 3 way switch.
Thats why you SHOULD have MARKED the wires so you could install them back like before!

Please respond to this question for further instructions.


----------



## surrogate (Feb 14, 2009)

deleted - wrong thread


----------



## lectrichand6855 (Jul 19, 2009)

J. V. said:


> Are you sure you have a single or a 3 way circuit? Could you control the light in question from more than one location (switch)? If your original switch had three wires not counting the ground it is a 3 way switch.
> Thats why you SHOULD have MARKED the wires so you could install them back like before!
> 
> Please respond to this question for further instructions.


Yep !


----------



## williamj001 (Feb 6, 2009)

What it sounds like to me is that the three wires do the following:
1. Power coming in to the box(Incoming Power)
2. Power going out to the kitchen light switch box(Outgoing Power)
3. Switch Leg going up to your living room lights (Switch Leg)

The 2 wires on the bottom (one on the screw and the other in the hole) are both the Incoming Power and the Outgoing Power which need to be connected together with the one of the black wires going to the dimmer(check the instructions on the dimmer, one black wire might be specifically for the power). The switch leg (the last black wire in the box) needs to be connected to the second black wire on the dimmer. The Green wire on the dimmer connected to the bare copper wires from all 3 cables coming in. It would help alot if you posted a picture of the old switch to determine if it is a Single Pole switch or if it is infact a 3-Way switch(one light, switched from 2 locations.)


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

Simple.

Two of the black wire go together (power in/power out) along with one black from the dimmer. _This gives you power in, power out and sends power to the dimmer._

The remaining black connects to the other black from the dimmer. _This sends the power to the fixture._


On the original switch, the blacks that were on the bottom are the power in/out.

Hook the dimmer green to the bares.


----------



## knockout (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey,

Thanks for the response. Yes, the light in question can only be controlled from the one switch. It isn't a three way switch like I have in my upstairs hallway, which I can turn on from upstairs or the main floor.

I've hooked everything back up so it is working properly with the old switch.

As I said, I have one black wire connected to the top screw of the old switch and two black wires (one inserted into the hold and one connected to the screw) connected to the bottom.

Here is a picture of the old switch which is now connected with everything working:


Here is a picture of the junction box with the three sets of wires inside. You'll see two yellow connectors inside. One connects the three white wires and the other connects the three bare copper wires.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Origin of post name (semi off-topic)*



lectrichand6855 said:


> Yep !


Your posting name sounds like it has French origins. In English, (l'Anglais) it sounds as follows; "Lektreeshon...d! Since your only comment was "Yep", there's nothing else to comment about!
p.s;This poster is fascinated (besides Technology and the practical application of same) by word origins. Since this is PRIMARILY a DIY site, most of the comments and questions are about the application of technology in our everyday lives. But we can [and DO] stray occasionally to other topics of discussion!:yes::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## knockout (Jul 19, 2009)

*Problem Solved*

Hey,

I just wanted to chime in and let you know that everything is now working properly.

Thanks williamj001 and 220/221.

You both told me the right way to wire my dimmer switch. Now all the lights are working as they should.

Thanks again!!!

Now I just have to clear some wire out of the junction box because it's so tight that the dimmer barely fits inside.

Cheers!


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

*Clarification of type of circuit*



J. V. said:


> Are you sure you have a single or a 3 way circuit? Could you control the light in question from more than one location (switch)? If your original switch had three wires not counting the ground it is a 3 way switch.
> Thats why you SHOULD have MARKED the wires so you could install them back like before!
> 
> Please respond to this question for further instructions.


With all due respect to J.V. It's simply clear that we're not dealing here with a 3 way switch and circuit. The original poster stated that "There were Two Black wires connected to the same terminal. One, on the Screw and the other inside"! If this circuit were multi-location controlled, the wires would be on separate terminals on a 3-way switch!:yes::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

spark plug said:


> With all due respect to J.V. It's simply clear that we're not dealing here with a 3 way switch and circuit. The original poster stated that "There were Two Black wires connected to the same terminal. One, on the Screw and the other inside"! If this circuit were multi-location controlled, the wires would be on separate terminals on a 3-way switch!:yes::no::drinkon't Drink and Drive!!!


Correct spark plug. I should have paid more attention to the the post. I did not see/read the 'two wires on one terminal". I saw three and assumed. :no: Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## ronz (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm having the same problem, but my switch is not connected. Anyway to tell which are the power in/power out black wires that need to be connected together?


----------



## Abelmagana12 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Recess lighting dimmer plus fan/light switch*

Hi all,

I am currently replacing a fan (with light kit). Since it was not properly wired, i purchased a maestro fan/dimmer control with canopy, so i didnot need to rewire. Anyway, when I tried to replace the controllers on the wall what I found is the following: 3 sets of 3 wires (1black, 1 white and one bare copper per set). One set is marked "in", one is marked "main" and the other does not have a label. I need to install 2 controllers, one maestro dimmer/fan controller and one skylark dimmer. I am really confused on how to wire this. I hope someone can suggest something on this!


----------



## Shawn2 (Jan 10, 2015)

*Same problem but fancy dimmer switch*

Hi,

I have this same 3 black wire problem with one black wire connected under a screw at the bottom of the outlet, another one in the hole next to that screw and then the last black wire is up higher in a hole. The 3 white wires are capped off an the ground wires are crimped together.

I am trying to replace a regular single pole outlet with a fancy dimmer switch. The dimmer switch has a connection at the top labeled common with two holes, a green connection at the top for ground with one hole and then a gold screw at the bottom with two holes next to the screw.

I am not sure which black wire goes in the common and which black wires go to the gold. Can someone help please?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

Shawn2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this same 3 black wire problem with one black wire connected under a screw at the bottom of the outlet, another one in the hole next to that screw and then the last black wire is up higher in a hole. The 3 white wires are capped off an the ground wires are crimped together.
> 
> ...


Duplicate: http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/3-black-wires-new-dimmer-switch-226025/


----------

